# Options Sidewalk UTV or Similar



## srpat (Jun 7, 2011)

I have rental properties, including a small 25 space commercial lot and a couple smaller parking lots with about 10 spaces. Truck and plow is only useful for some of them since there isn't a place to push the snow for all of the smaller single family and 2 unit homes. I have been using a small ventrac 3400 for everything. It is plenty fast enough once I'm there, though the commercial lot takes about twice as long as it did when I had my POS Ram2500 plowing it. Smaller machine makes it possible to make snow piles with a plow that I couldn't maneuver around with my truck and plow setup.

My complaint is my ventrac only goes 6mph. It's fine once I'm there, but it means I have to have a truck and trailer to get from place to place. I will drive it around where I have homes close together, but it's a little ridiculous at that speed.

Ventrac has a 60" straight blade with hydro lift and angle. I also can put a snowblower on it (along with mower, bucket, stump grinder, etc.)

I was looking for a backup machine but I'm thinking I instead want a new primary machine for winter. The UTVs seem really appealing for our southern WI winters. 1-4 inches of snow is typical with 6-8 inches maybe once a year and more than that once every couple of years. A travel speed of 25 mph would be fast enough to not need my truck or trailer for any of it, and as a 2 seater I can bring one of my kids with me to shovel.

My problem is that most UTVs are over 60" wide. 60" is our sidewalk width, and that's only when the grass is edged for a full width of sidewalk. I'm interested in the smallest Kubota RTV520. It's smaller than 60" and has a boss V plow option for it. So anybody with any experience, either with the small 17hp Kubota 520 or experience with any other UTV bigger than 60 inches and how much it tears up the sidewalks?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I cant speak personally but think you're on the right track going with a kubota utv over other brands


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

My dad has a Kubota 1100 and a snow Dogg V plow and its been a good machine.

I would think the 520 would be a nice sidewalk machine.

I use my ATV and 50" blade for side walks and it works fine but its cold.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Always said someone could take over the market if they came up with a UTV under 60" that had decent travel speed. 

But what do I know?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Always said someone could take over the market if they came up with a UTV under 60" that had decent travel speed.
> 
> But what do I know?


Honda has a 50" utility type SXS 








2022 50-INCH-WIDE UTVS - UTV Action Magazine


2022 50-INCH-WIDE UTVS Fifity-inch-wide sport and recreation machines let you access more trails than any other size, and these UTVs are some



utvactionmag.com


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Cab? Plow? Heater?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cab? Plow? Heater?


Googlator it


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cab? Plow? Heater?



Negative. So a non player unless you want to have staff freeze their a$$ off.


----------

